# Online Psalm resources



## fredtgreco (Aug 20, 2006)

I am looking for Psalm/Psalter resources online. I donot want need books, Psalters, etc. I want something that will allow me to:



Cut and paste Psalter lyrics into MS Word
Play psalter tunes using midi or mp3
Send links to the same to my congregation

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 20, 2006)

Pastor Greco,

Our church uses the 1650 Scottish Psalter. I always go to the Still Waters Revival Books online psalter. I like it because the text is formatted and it includes the titles of the Psalms from Scripture, e.g. "A Psalm of David." And you can get John Brown of Haddington's notes for each Psalm.

I am also attaching here a vanilla version of the 1650 Scottish Psalter that anyone is welcome to.

If you're looking for something that uses more modern language, that would be elsewhere. I think you would have to secure permission to use copyrighted material. In that case, I don't know what might be available online.

Tunes for these Psalms are all over the place. Cyberhymnal has a collection. Other resources have them broken down by meter. Since every Psalm except the 136th comes in a common meter version, finding tunes is even less difficult.

I am posting metrical Psalms on the devotional forum and attaching tunes. Josh Hicks has posted metrical Psalms there in the past. Recently some of these older messages have been bumped, and I have attached MIDI files to those as well.

I am sure others on this forum will also offer help.


----------



## Peter (Aug 20, 2006)

www.cgmusic.com/workshop/ -- this site appears to be down

http://www.rpca.org.au/Resources/PsalmMIDI/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

The words and tunes to the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter can be found here. (The tunes are a little slow, but useful.)

The Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia has psalm tune midi files from the Covenanter psalter here.

The Scottish Festival Singers have some Trinity psalter tunes available here and they are also found here and here.

There are a number of other psalm midi tunes available here.

[Edited on 8-20-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks so much guys! I'll check them out.

We sang one of my absolute favorites tonight: 98A.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 20, 2006)

You guys know of any recordings of Psalm singing by a congregation? I have yet to be apart of or hear a psalm sung.


----------



## Peter (Aug 20, 2006)

They sell CDs here and have some free samples.

You should check out this blog for links to free recordings of psalm sings at RP conferences in the US and Ireland.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAYMAN JOE_
> You guys know of any recordings of Psalm singing by a congregation? I have yet to be apart of or hear a psalm sung.



Our denomination has psalm singing recordings on cd by the Des Moines, IA congregation available here.


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2006)

Free Psalms by Jason Cogil here

[Edited on 8-26-2006 by Peter]


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 26, 2006)

Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

Found this on the Greyfriars Free Church website. 

This is a good example of actual congregational Psalm-singing. The term "precentor" comes from "pre" before and "cent" (equivalent of "can" "cant" "chant") to sing. So you're hearing the precentor initiate and everyone follow.

If you hear any of the Gaelic ones, you may not recognize the tunes if you do know any of them. In the Highlands where they do Gaelic, they are into "grace notes" big time - Psalms 103, 104, 69 are in Gaelic. 

Following are in English and are, in my opinion, good Scottish Psalter examples:

122, 65, 31, 121, 23, 130, 67, 46, 24 

I think the others - 117, 98, 47, 80, 113 - are from Sing Psalms (modern English).


----------

